# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Mara's Color Change

## jsmorphs2

"She" is really starting to change now and I thought I'd make a thread to show her progress. 

11-27-10


April '11


May '11


June '11


July '11


Sept '11


10-15-11


10-19-11


10-25-11

----------


## Lopezxx2

Wow that is gorgeous. My favorite snake for sure :Smile:  Congrats on a great lookin specimen.

----------


## purplemuffin

Sooo coool!!! Love the red still visible now..  :Very Happy:   :Love:

----------


## Mft62485

That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now I just need to talk the girlfriend into letting me get one. :Good Job:

----------


## JLC

Holy moly!  I can't believe how much she's changed since I saw her last!  She's so pretty, and looks destined to be gorgeous!!  Do you think she'll keep that brilliant blue stripe on her back?  That's just awesome!!

----------


## cmack91

wow, i just realized i actually NEED one of these lol, very nice looking snake you got :Good Job:

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Wow that is gorgeous. My favorite snake for sure Congrats on a great lookin specimen.


Thanks!!




> Sooo coool!!! Love the red still visible now..


Thanks! I'll miss her reds.




> That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now I just need to talk the girlfriend into letting me get one.


Thanks! They're awesome! It shouldn't be hard convincing her  :Wink: . 




> Holy moly!  I can't believe how much she's changed since I saw her last!  She's so pretty, and looks destined to be gorgeous!!  Do you think she'll keep that brilliant blue stripe on her back?  That's just awesome!!


I wish you could see her in person! She has SOOO many different colors right now, it's like looking at a bowl of Fruity Pebbles lol! She'll most likely keep the blue stripe due to her locality mix (Jaya x Lereh) and I hope she gets more blue on her sides too  :Very Happy: .




> wow, i just realized i actually NEED one of these lol, very nice looking snake you got


Thank you! And they really are awesome snakes to keep!! Not just because of there beauty but they are pretty easy to keep once your set up is dialed in. Ours are very mellow and easy to handle (except when they want to hold on to both of your hands at the same time  :ROFL: ).

----------


## Mft62485

I was going to get one at Tinley, but I didn't have the room at home, and I didn't bring enough money (I left my debit card at home so I wouldn't buy anything expensive).  Should have bought it.  :Sad:

----------


## aboutsnakes

thanks very much for sharing this with us.Its always interesting to see the color change they undergo!

----------


## YOSEF

Very beautiful !

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Such an amazing color transition!  I just love these snakes!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> 


This is one of the best shots I've ever seen of a chondro, you should enter this in one of our monthy polls.   :Good Job:

----------


## jsmorphs2

> This is one of the best shots I've ever seen of a chondro, you should enter this in one of our monthy polls.


Wow, thank you!!

----------


## guambomb832

After high school, I am definitely getting one... 6 more months to go :Very Happy:

----------


## jsmorphs2

11-20-11 Being shy



11-28-11



11-29-11

----------


## jsmorphs2

Some pics from yesterday. I hope she keeps those melenistic spots too  :Smile: .

She didn't want to wake up, haha. 




Blurry but w/o flash, shows what here color is more accurately.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Quick update  :Smile:

----------

